# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Οι αντρες ελκονται απο τα κακα κοριτσια?

## kaity

Τελικα ποιες γυναικες προτιμουν οι αντρες?τα καλα η "κακα" κοριτσια?και τι εννοω?
με το καλο κοριτσι εννοω αυτο που θα ειναι σωστο στη συμπεριφορα δειχνει και φαινεται οτι θελει να κανει σχεση,ησυχο συμφωνει γενικα με τον αντρα δεν εχει ιδιαιτερες απαιτησεις της φτανει που ειναι με το αγορι της.δεν παιρνει ιδιαιτερες πρωτοβουλιες ειναι ηπιων τονων.γενικα δινει πολλα απο τη αρχη.κανει τα χατηρια στον αντρα στο σεξ και παντου.νοιωθεις ασφαλεια μαζι της.
Με το κακο αυτο που θα του ψησει το ψαρι στα χειλη που θα απαιτει απ τον αλλον πραγματα ,θα εχει εντονη προσωπικοτητα θα ζει το σημερα..θα διεκδικει και θα δινει στον αλλον να καταλαβει οτι ειναι δραστηρια εχει πολλες ασχολιες και οτι υπαρχουν κι αλλου πορτοκαλιες..θα κραταει πραγματα για τον εαυτο της δε θα ανοιγεται ευκολα.να κρυβει μυστηριο.μπορει και να φλερταρει γενικα
Ειπα μερικα παραδειγματα νομιζω καταλαβατε τι εννοω.
Δεν ξερω αν ειμαι σαφης,μπορει να ακουγονται γενικοτητες και εξαρταται το αν θα ταιριαζεις με τον αλλον και τον χαρακτηρα του καθενος.απλα εγω βλεπω γενικα-οχι παντα-οτι οι αντρες ελκονται απο την δευτερη κατηγορια και δεν εκτιμουν τα καλα κοριτσια τα θεωρουν δεδομενα τα βαριουνται και τους ελκυει το δυσκολο αυτο που θα κανουν κοπο να κατακτησουν.
εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι κουραστικο να το παιζεις κατι αλλο και το καλυτερο ειναι να σαι ο εαυτος σου ωστε ο αλλος να σε εκτιμησει γι αυτο.αλλα δεν εκτιμαται παντα και καλο ειναι να κρατας πισινη.αν οχι να σαι "κακος"τουλαχιστον να μη τα δινεις ολα απο τη αρχη.

----------


## kaity

Με το κακο κοριτσι εννοω αλλου χαρακτηρα και οχι κακο με την ενοια αυτη,μη παρεξηγηθω

----------


## Macgyver

Kaity , τα μπερδευεις . Κατ αρχην , να ξερουμε για τι ειδους αντρα μιλαμε , για καποιον με προσωπικοτητα , η εναν λαπα , χωρις αυτοπεποιθηση ?
Γιατι να συμφωνει ενα κοριτσι με τον αντρα ? αν εχει επιχειρηματα , μπορει να τα εκθεσει . Αυτο δεν την κανει κακη . 
Βεβαιως να παιρνει πρωτοβουλιες , και να μην κανει ιδαιτερα χατηρια στον αντρα , οπως και ο αντρας να μην κανει ιδαιτερα χατηρια στην γυναικα . 
Ο καθενας εχει την προσωπικοτητα του . 
Ενας αντρας με αξιοπρεπεια , σεν καθεται να του ψησει το ψαρι στα χειλη καμμια και κανεις , αλλα ουτε αυτος το κανει . 
Βεβαιως να εχει δραστηριοτητες δικες της , και αν θελει απλως να φλερταρει , για την πλακα της , γιατι οχι . 
Και οι δυο στην αρχη να κρατανε πραματα για τονεαυτο τους , αλλα απο ενα σημειο και περα , δεν πρεπει να υπαρχουν μυστικα . 
Να χρειαζεται λιγο κοπο ο αντρας να την κατακτησει , ειναι καλο , απ το να κρεμαστει πανω του οποιαδηποτε στιγμη . Μια κοπελα με προσωπικοτητα , δεν κρεμιεται ποτε απο κανεναν , αλλα ουτε τα αρχηγιλικια θα ανεχτει ενας αντρας με προσωπικοτητα , παρομοιως και η κοπελα . 
Αν υποννουσε καποια οτι υπαρχουν πορτοκαλιες κι αλλου , απλως θα της εδειχνα την πορτα της εξοδου .
Γενικα , μιλωντας για μενα , ειμαι υπερ της ισοτητας , δεν υποδεικνυω στην αλλη τι να κανει , αλλα ουτε σηκωνω υποδειξεις . 
Ουτε ζηλευω , ουτε θελω να με ζηλευουν .
Ουτε κανω τον εξυπνο , ουτε θελω να μου τον κανουν . 

Με μια κοπελα που θα μουκανε ολα τα χατηρια , δεν θα αισθανομουν καμμια ασφαλεια , διοτι αυτο δειχνει αδυναμια , και σεναν αδυναμο ανθρωπο , δεν μπορεις ποτε ναχεις εμπιστοσυνη .

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpal_XGjUcw

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHDB9pMvExE

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wovmDAmUgZo

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Τελικα ποιες γυναικες προτιμουν οι αντρες?τα καλα η "κακα" κοριτσια?και τι εννοω?
> με το καλο κοριτσι εννοω αυτο που θα ειναι σωστο στη συμπεριφορα δειχνει και φαινεται οτι θελει να κανει σχεση,ησυχο συμφωνει γενικα με τον αντρα δεν εχει ιδιαιτερες απαιτησεις της φτανει που ειναι με το αγορι της.δεν παιρνει ιδιαιτερες πρωτοβουλιες ειναι ηπιων τονων.γενικα δινει πολλα απο τη αρχη.κανει τα χατηρια στον αντρα στο σεξ και παντου.νοιωθεις ασφαλεια μαζι της.
> Με το κακο αυτο που θα του ψησει το ψαρι στα χειλη που θα απαιτει απ τον αλλον πραγματα ,θα εχει εντονη προσωπικοτητα θα ζει το σημερα..θα διεκδικει και θα δινει στον αλλον να καταλαβει οτι ειναι δραστηρια εχει πολλες ασχολιες και οτι υπαρχουν κι αλλου πορτοκαλιες..θα κραταει πραγματα για τον εαυτο της δε θα ανοιγεται ευκολα.να κρυβει μυστηριο.μπορει και να φλερταρει γενικα
> Ειπα μερικα παραδειγματα νομιζω καταλαβατε τι εννοω.
> Δεν ξερω αν ειμαι σαφης,μπορει να ακουγονται γενικοτητες και εξαρταται το αν θα ταιριαζεις με τον αλλον και τον χαρακτηρα του καθενος.απλα εγω βλεπω γενικα-οχι παντα-οτι οι αντρες ελκονται απο την δευτερη κατηγορια και δεν εκτιμουν τα καλα κοριτσια τα θεωρουν δεδομενα τα βαριουνται και τους ελκυει το δυσκολο αυτο που θα κανουν κοπο να κατακτησουν.
> εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι κουραστικο να το παιζεις κατι αλλο και το καλυτερο ειναι να σαι ο εαυτος σου ωστε ο αλλος να σε εκτιμησει γι αυτο.αλλα δεν εκτιμαται παντα και καλο ειναι να κρατας πισινη.αν οχι να σαι "κακος"τουλαχιστον να μη τα δινεις ολα απο τη αρχη.


Τιποτα απ'ολα αυτα.
Οι αντρες γενικα ελκονται απο τα κοριτσια με ωραιο κωλο (ή μπουτι ή βυζι ή ο,τι γουσταρει ο καθενας).

Αμα θελουν κατι σοβαρο,θελουν καλο κοριτσι οπως το περιγραφεις,αν και μαλλον πιο πολυ θα ταιριαζε ο τιτλος ''αβουλο κοριτσι''.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το καλο παντα υπερισχυει για ενα κ μονο λογο...
γιατι με το καλο μπορεις να πεις ακομα κ καταμουτρα σε καπιον οτι πιστευεις κ να τον αποστωμοσεις εντελως..
ενω το κακο δε μπορει να φανερωθει γιατι αν το δουν ολοι θα το αποριψουν..
η αληθεια ειναι οπως το φως σαρωνει τα παντα στο περασμα της

----------


## Deleted240217a

> το καλο παντα υπερισχυει για ενα κ μονο λογο...
> γιατι με το καλο μπορεις να πεις ακομα κ καταμουτρα σε καπιον οτι πιστευεις κ να τον αποστωμοσεις εντελως..
> ενω το κακο δε μπορει να φανερωθει γιατι αν το δουν ολοι θα το αποριψουν..
> η αληθεια ειναι οπως το φως σαρωνει τα παντα στο περασμα της


Δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύουν αυτά που λες, όπως είπε και το δελφίνι σε ένα άλλο θέμα, ακόμη και το Χριστό ο όχλος τον σταύρωσε! Και ψέμματα να είναι ή να θεωρούν κάποιοι ότι είναι, δεν παύει να υπάρχει σαν "ιστορία", που δείχνει τις προθέσεις των ανθρώπων. Ποτέ πιστεύω δεν εκτιμάται το καλό.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Οι αντρες γενικα ελκονται απο τα κοριτσια με ωραιο κωλο (ή μπουτι ή βυζι ή ο,τι γουσταρει


αυτο ισχυει μεν αλλα δε γινετε να κρατησεις καπιον ετσι μονο για σενα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύουν αυτά που λες, όπως είπε και το δελφίνι σε ένα άλλο θέμα, ακόμη και το Χριστό ο όχλος τον σταύρωσε! Και ψέμματα να είναι ή να θεωρούν κάποιοι ότι είναι, δεν παύει να υπάρχει σαν "ιστορία", που δείχνει τις προθέσεις των ανθρώπων. Ποτέ πιστεύω δεν εκτιμάται το καλό.


αν εχεις την εντυπωση οτι αυτο που λεω δεν ισχυει προσεξε αυτο τωρα που θα πω..

την αληθεια θα την υπερασπιστουν πολοι ενω το ψεμα ελαχιστοι αυτο σημαινει οτι απο την αληθεια *θα βρεις κατεβατα απο φρασεις που θα την υποστηριζουν* για παραδειγμα αν σου παρεθετε καπιος 500 κατεβατα που ειχαν πει διαφοροι επιστημονες κ φιλοσοφοι κ μονο κ απο τον ογκο ολων αυτων εσυ δεν θα ειχες καμια αλλη επιλογη απο το να συμφωνισεις με αυτα.

η αληθεια ειναι αποστωμοτικη κ δε τη σταματα τιποτα αφου θα εμφανιζονται συνεχεια ανθρωποι να την υπερασπιζονται κ *χερι με χερι* να μεταφερετε απο *γενια σε γενια*.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Με μια κοπελα που θα μουκανε ολα τα χατηρια , δεν θα αισθανομουν καμμια ασφαλεια , διοτι αυτο δειχνει αδυναμια , και σεναν αδυναμο ανθρωπο , δεν μπορεις ποτε ναχεις εμπιστοσυνη .


Αυτό πως προέκυψε τώρα; Ίσα ίσα, που μια κοπέλα που κάνει όλα τα χατήρια είναι σωστή απέναντι στον άλλον, και όπως είπε και κάποιος και η δύναμη αδυναμία είναι, αλλά και η αδυναμία, δείχνει μόνο πως περνάει πολλά το άτομο για μένα και όχι ότι έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο χαρακτήρα.....

----------


## kaity

μηπως τελικα πρεπει να σαι ο εαυτος σου και να μην σκεφτεσαι -πως πρεπει να ειμαι?-απλα να περνας καλα?και οτι ειναι ας ερθει?κατι που δεν κανω εγω..ολο σκεφτομαι

----------


## kaity

και μετα αμφιβαλω για τις προθεσεις του αλλου και φοβαμαι μηπως με κοροιδευει και μπλοκαρω και τα χανω.

----------


## δελφίνι

Οι άντρες έλκονται μάλλον από τα καλά κορίτσια.

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qJbOhpK1tA

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhj0ymhgK9E

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egWHes5dppY

----------


## agaphbou

Αναλόγως σε τι άντρα και σε τι είδους σχέση αναφέρεσαι. Ένας δυναμικός άντρας για να κάνει σοβαρή σχέση αναζητά μια κοπέλα που ξέρει τι θέλει, έξυπνη και ευγενική, μια που να μπορεί να σταθεί δίπλα του χωρίς ούτε να τον ισοπεδώνει, ούτε να είναι εξαρτημένη από αυτόν. Εγώ αν ήμουν άντρας και είχα να επιλέξω ανάμεσα στις δυο περιγραφές σου, ξεκάθαρα θα επέλεγα το "κακό" κορίτσι. Γενικά όμως χρειάζεται μια ισορροπία σε μια σχέση, να εκφράζεις τα θέλω σου, να διεκδικείς αλλά και να υποχωρείς, να προσφέρεις. Όλες μου τις απόψεις τις στηρίζω στο γούστο του μπαμπά μου και του φίλου μου.

----------

